# Employment



## spadapa (Sep 7, 2011)

I know of a vascular practice that will be opening angio suite and is need of a coder/collector.

Fax Resume to 954-874-3801


----------



## lisammy (Sep 8, 2011)

Any chance of this being a remote postion?


----------

